# Do BH feel like Period Cramps?



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I am 35 weeks PG, and I was having some kind of painful cramping that felt just like period cramps, down low, and constant pain. My friend was with me and said that is what her BH felt like. Is that was BH feels for you? If so, I am getting them quite often now!


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

I can't say that I ever knew that I had BH. Now, labor felt like period cramps for me. I first felt them at 36 weeks and 2 days, and my water broke that night. Are you getting them often today or often in general? If often today, I might call someone just to be sure.


----------



## Marvelleaux (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been having BH's for several months now and they are often VERY strong but I haven't felt any cramping with them. The only time I feel cramping is when the baby grinds it's head or hands into my cervix.

Perhaps your cervix is starting to make adjustments?


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

BH *should* be painless. It feels like the sudden tightening of your whole uterus (at least that's what mine feel like). There is no pain or cramping and it's not in just one place.

They say that you should drink a lot of water and lay down on your left side for a bit. If they are BH, this should make them go away. If they are real contrax, this will not make them go away.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

I've experienced both ways. I have no idea why they are different. I find drinking water helps.


----------



## Marysmama (Jul 6, 2003)

My braxton hicks were never crampy. Just strong tightening sensations in my uterus. They were not painful at all.

I agree with the previous poster, to drink some water and lay down. If these crampy sensations continue you should call someone.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

No...BH just feel like a tightening of your abdomen..not crampy. Real contractions feel like menstrual cramps...and usually down low and in your lower back.


----------



## eila (May 16, 2006)

I happened to ask my midwife about BH ctx today because I've been having them frequently. She said not to worry, but to pay attention if they start to feel like menstrual cramps and if those menstrual-like cramps start to occur at regular intervals. BH ctx just feel like a tight abdomen, which can be uncomfortable but feels very different for me than cramps.

Have you noticed any strange discharge (mucous or bloody)? I think that's the other thing to watch for. But this is my first pregnancy so it's all a mystery to me...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I haven't felt any of the "tightening" that's being described. Is it possible just to be having normal ctrx? It is not like every 3 mins, or even every hour. It happens a couple times a day.

My midwife appt is tomorrow, so I'll ask her and maybe ask for an internal to found out if these things are doing anything to help get this baby out! (I am getting the GBS test done anyway, why not make it an afternoon full of uncomfort!)


----------



## hucifer (Mar 26, 2007)

Lizzy,

I asked my OB/GYN this same question...I had been having the BH that everyone is mentioning (tightening of the uterus), but lately I've been having irregular menstrual-like cramping down lower. He said it's nothing to worry about, it's just the body preparing itself for labor.

Oh, and I'm in my 38th week. Do post and let us know what your midwife says, though.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

I have had menstraul cramps off and on the whole pregnancy and i have even been to the hospital and nothing I was told that some women are just crampy and others not, who knows, I guess i have been in labor for 8 months now....


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I haven't felt any of the "tightening" that's being described. Is it possible just to be having normal ctrx? It is not like every 3 mins, or even every hour. It happens a couple times a day.

My midwife appt is tomorrow, so I'll ask her and maybe ask for an internal to found out if these things are doing anything to help get this baby out! (I am getting the GBS test done anyway, why not make it an afternoon full of uncomfort!)

Sounds like regular ctx to me. I get them a few times a day...sometimes never. I DO get BH WAAAAY more than I would prefer to...they get annoying, but they are good for the baby!
Also, the GBS is just an external swab...no discomfort involved...unless it bothers you to be naked from the waist down in front of your MW


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

For me I feel BH all over my whole belly. I feel real contractions as cramps in the lower region - I suppose that's because there is some effect on the cervix.


----------



## tofutti (Oct 12, 2006)

BH feel like almost they are on the "outside," like right beneath my skin, in my muscles......

while period cramps feel deep, wayyy on the inside

hope that helps

deb


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
No...BH just feel like a tightening of your abdomen..not crampy. Real contractions feel like menstrual cramps...and usually down low and in your lower back.

This was my exprience also.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

OK, so I am back from my midwife's...

She said period-like cramping is probably real contractions. But, I have a bladder infection, that could be causing the cramping. So, real contractions, but it's because I have an UTI, not going into labor!

So, it's anti-biotics for me, and she said, "NO More contractions at least for another week and a half!" (then I will be 37 weeks and contractions are fine







)


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Mine felt exactly as if the baby had turned sideways and shoved his head or butt out toward the front of my belly. And they weren't entirely painless, either.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am pretty sure that BH contractions are usually a tightening of your entire uterus, which at 35 weeks is your whole abdomen... you could always just call your MW to ease your mind.

ETA: Oh good, that's good everything's mostly OK. Should've read faster!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Period-type cramps are not braxton hicks. If they don't go away with rest and hydration, call your doctor or the labor-and-delivery if its after-hours.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Ick, sorry to hear about the UTI, Lizzy, that sucks. I hope it clears up soon and those ctx stay away for at least another week and a half!


----------



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
No...BH just feel like a tightening of your abdomen..not crampy. Real contractions feel like menstrual cramps...and usually down low and in your lower back.









:

This description fits in with my experience exactly.


----------

